# Gothic 3 -- Magie/Schreine



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

Howdy,

weiss jemand, wo ich den Zauber "Stärken" (Magie der Herrschaft) lernen kann?

Am Schrein in Ardea und am Kap Dun-Schrein gibts den Spruch nicht zur Auswahl, andere Sprüche, für die ich noch nicht genug 'Altes Wissen' habe, kann ich aber auswählen.


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt auch ausserhalb von den Städten in den Wäldern oft Schreine. Einer befindet sich zum Beispiel kurz vor Montera, wenn man in Richtung Tirelis läuft. Was man sich dort allerdings für Magische Dinge aneignen kann, weiss ich nicht, da ich mehr der Kämpfer als der Magier bin


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch ausserhalb von den Städten in den Wäldern oft Schreine. Einer befindet sich zum Beispiel kurz vor Montera, wenn man in Richtung Tirelis läuft. Was man sich dort allerdings für Magische Dinge aneignen kann, weiss ich nicht, da ich mehr der Kämpfer als der Magier bin


Danke.

'Stärken' heilt Schwäche (graue Ausdauerleiste) ... gerade für Kämpfer gut. *gg*


----------



## irtool (15. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 15.10.2006 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja einmal die Belia-Schreine, und dann auch noch die Innos-Schreine.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht auswendig, wo es welche gibt, und welcher Schrein, welche Zauber bietet, aber ich denke eher das der Innos-Schrein einen 'Stärke-Zauber' haben wird. 
Im Hof von der Burg in Vengard beispielsweise gibt es einen Innos-Schrein, und im Versteck der Rebellen (Orkana), glaube ich auch.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

irtool am 15.10.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2006 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ardea->Innos : Nichts.
Kap Dun->Beliar: Nichts.


----------



## TomByte (15. Oktober 2006)

Es kann auch sein, dass du bei den Waldläufern (längerer Weg nach Montera von Kap Dun aus) fündig wirst. Dort hat es einen Druiden, der dir allerhand beibringen kann. 

Greetz


----------

